
Ask HN: With third party cookies going out what happens to analytics companies? - suchitpuri
With all the major browsers blocking third party cookies, what will happen to analytics, A&#x2F;B testing, Push Notification and many other companies after 2 years ?
======
phillipseamore
It isn't hard to go first party, either by own collection or
proxying/forwarding. I still parse server logs for analytics since it's
performant and non-invasive.

I'm kind of surprised CDN's aren't bigger in analytics, I think analytics
would be a huge feature (and revenue source) for the likes of Cloudflare.

Speaking of CF, implementing proxying/forwarding for third-party analytics via
CF Workers is easy.

